# Cat scared to go outside



## jacksonimaging (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello!

I have a cat that is around a year old. When I first got her I would take her outside all the time with my other cat (on leashes - with me) and just sit in the yard and hang out. We did this often until it snowed(I got her in May or June). Now the snow is gone and she is scared of the outside! I will leash up my other cat and let him out. Then I leash her up (she doesnt mind this) and put her out. She rolls around on the patio for a while having a great time and then I think she realizes shes outside and she starts crying and runs up the screen door (to the very top) to get into the house. She then runs upstairs and hides for an hour or so and wont come downstairs. I am kinda torn because she seams to want to be out there but then has a panic attack. And ideas to help he be calm out there or should I just not let her out? Sometimes I will just be out there with the other cat and she whines at the door to come out.. Shes a little crazy I think! Thanks for the input!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am of the opinion to let the cats do it if they like it, if they don't, don't force it. 
If you would like to help her become more confident outdoors, begin increasing her confidence indoors by handling her and getting her comfortable with you handling her. Let her out for a sunshine and concrete roll and when she begins to show signs of anxiety, help her get safely back inside with as little stress as possible. In fact, I would pick her up and put her back in the house *before* she begins to show anxiety. This is like Reverse Psychology ... make her think 'Hey! I wasn't done, yet, I want to be back OUT there!' Over time, she may remain comfortable for longer and longer periods outdoors. 

Here is something I recently came across at a horse forum:
_A woman bought a new horse. This horse has lived almost its' entire life in a stall, training in open and covered arenas or being transported in enclosed horse trailers. This horse has never been 'outside' without being attached, via halter/rope or bridle reins, to a human in charge whom she trusts to make all her decisions. This lady turned her mare loose into a small paddock, expecting to enjoy watching her run around, have a good dust-roll and then graze on the grass. But the mare did not do any of those things. She frantically ran the fenceline. As soon as the halter/rope came on, she was fine. She could be tied outside alone or in sight of horses, but she couldn't be 'unattached' in a large corral, even if she had other buddy-horses with her. The halter/rope was her security blanket and when she was not controlled in that manner, she didn't know what to do with herself in such a large space and it freaked her out and was anything *but* relaxing to her.
Woman will be working on this, using small places at first, like a round corral, and leaving the halter on with no rope (under supervision) until the mare has gained enough confidence to be able to relax._
This is sort of what you need to do with your kitty. She's been inside all winter and outside is now new and scary because it is very different from 'inside', which she is most familiar with through her daily routine. Though kitties are small and don't really *need* to be outside, if she never becomes comfortable with it, that is okay.


----------



## jacksonimaging (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats great advice. I just thought it was funny that she all of a sudden was so scared. She used to try and run up trees (the leash stopped her from going more than a couple feet up) and smell in the grass and such. And now she is maybe out there for about 2 min, acting normally (she acts all excited to go out and lets me put on her harness and she jumps outside) and she is no more than a few feet from me and the door (still on the concreate block) and its like a light switch and she all of a sudden bolts.. like something spooked her, but there is nothing. She is very loving (sleeping on my legs right now) and lets me hold her inside and outside with no problems (except nail trimming - just squirmy) She loves a good belly rub and for me to carry her around. I guess its just that she hasn't been outside in a few months or she an emerging schizophrenic...;-). I will leave the door open next time and let her do her thing and see if she feels safer if the door isnt closed. She does cry when I go to the bathroom or another room and shut the door. But with the outside thing I am with her.. Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooh! Actually, I think you just nailed the issue! The closed door makes her feel vulnerable and I bet if you did leave it open, and the choice hers as to out/in, she will possibly relax sooner.

_We used to do something out the back door called Kitty Cat RoundUp with the neighbor's two boys. They, and us, would stand in a rough semi-circle about 20-30 feet out from the back door and allow the kitties to come out into the backyard, leaving the kitchen door open. They would enjoy rolling on the concrete, investigating the shrubbery and checking out the grass. We, in our semi-circle, kept an eye out for "runners" and whoever was closest to the 'runner' would go retrieve that cat and put it back in the rough circle. After about 5min, or when the 'runners' began to get too bold, we'd start walking in towards the door, reducing the size of our circle and clapping our hands to herd the kitties back to the door. At the sound of the clapping, it didn't frighten them, it simply let them know fun-time was over and it was time to go back in. Most would go in with no issues, but usually one of the 'runners' would try to make one last dash for freedom. With four of us, we never had an issue and never lost a cat. The neighbor's boys are grown and away at school now so we rarely get to do that anymore._


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I like Hiedi's confidence building advice, especially the part about leaving access to the inside open. Maybe you could wedge the screen door open half a foot for her.
Another thing you can do is give her lots of petting and cuddles while she's outside, and feed her some treats from your hand. This will help her kitty brain to associate good things with being outside. :wink:


----------

